# Semi Formal Wear



## dimpleyy (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm going to this summer business camp next month and they require a semi-formal outfit for the closing banquet. If it's semi-formal, do I really have to wear a dress? I was wondering if this is appropriate for it:





Or if it's too business like. Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## funkychik02 (Jul 19, 2008)

I think that would work. Just be sure to dress it up with accessories.


----------

